
Ask HN: Should startup founders read hacker news? - vladmk
Should startup founders read hacker news as a benefit? Or is it no more beneficial than Facebook, twitter, reddit or another time wasting website? Did Drew Houston, Alexis Ohanian or any other great cofounders read hacker news and benefit from it? Or did they simply keep their head down and work?
======
cvaidya1986
Read it but have your own opinion on things. A very intelligent group of
people overthinks things and tends to hold on to expert opinions which might
be slow to adapt to market changes.

------
PaulHoule
I think I am looking at a better sample, see
[http://ontology2.com/essays/ClassifyingHackerNewsArticles/](http://ontology2.com/essays/ClassifyingHackerNewsArticles/)

------
jsfl
I think you already know the answer.

